# In a galaxy far,far away



## Reformingstudent (Aug 14, 2008)

I am a big Star Wars fan but somehow this one got past me. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYQVyVyeWho]YouTube - Star Wars Holiday Special clip[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvSDm8w08-I]YouTube - The Star Wars Holiday Special: Darth Vader and Chief Bast[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgwnNasZje4]YouTube - Star Wars Holiday Special - Leia sings[/ame]


----------



## Dwimble (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't believe I missed that! I was 11 or 12 when that came on, so I probably would have thought it was the greatest thing in the world. Now I look at it and can't help but feel sorry for all of those actors...I bet it is a _life's most embarrasing moment_ sort of thing for all of them now.

Here's the entire special:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjtoILkCYPc"]Part 1: Star Wars Holiday Special[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADySXEZeRX0"]Part 2: Star Wars Holiday Special[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHzqG8nHXSk"]Part 3: Star Wars Holiday Special[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHKwRBu1VyM"]Part 4: Star Wars Holiday Special[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2-6Y-tC5Ec"]Part 5: Star Wars Holiday Special[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iUyYcAJ5Lg"]Part 6: Star Wars Holiday Special[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUsevX9ptI4"]Part 7: Star Wars Holiday Special[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huffIeNZtUs"]Part 8: Star Wars Holiday Special[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KdQvcZA924"]Part 9: Star Wars Holiday Special[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pft_Kvmw-mg"]Part 10: Star Wars Holiday Special[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbqRd_62iME"]Part 11: Star Wars Holiday Special[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qac6KSwZipQ"]Part 12: Star Wars Holiday Special[/ame]


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 14, 2008)

Man this stuff is for real Die Hard Star Wars Fans. 

Think George Lucas ever gets reminded of this whenever his ego gets out of line?


----------



## Josiah (Aug 14, 2008)

Whoa! I had no idea that this existed.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 14, 2008)

Josiah said:


> Whoa! I had no idea that this existed.



George Lucas wish it didn't. 
Wikipedia: George Lucas himself has rarely commented on or even acknowledged its existence, except to friends and co-workers. He is thought to hold a low opinion of it. For instance, Tom Burman, one of the costume designers for the holiday special, has said that Lucas once told him that he was very disappointed with the final product.

At one Australian fan convention he reportedly said[2] "If I had the time and a sledgehammer, I would track down every copy of that show and smash it." In an online chat with fans, he reportedly said: "The holiday special does not represent my vision for Star Wars." In an interview with Maxim magazine in May 2002, Maxim asked the question, "Any plans for a Special Edition of the Holiday Special?" Lucas responded with "Right. That's one of those things that happened, and I just have to live with it."


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 14, 2008)

I like Star Wars. I saw IV, V, and VI when they were I, II, and III, in the theater, in the 70/80s. I was C3PO for Halloween one year. I still have all of the toys (some in original boxes) in storage at my mom's house.

But that may be the lamest thing I've ever seen.

I'm glad to see that Chewie has a family and is a caregiver for his aged father, though.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 15, 2008)

As a Wisconsin resident of 20 years and die hard Packer fan I feel I am suitably qualified to say that is the CHEESIEST thing I have ever seen. Oh man, that was so limburger.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 15, 2008)

What's really sad is that I remember it.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 15, 2008)

It's a wonder episodes v & vi ever got made.


----------

